# I'm a ghost now. Nothing fits the ghost better than a dying



## voyagerm

I need help with this text. It is difficult for me to translate it into Turkish. Thank you in advance.

I'm a ghost now. Nothing fits the ghost better than a dying language.


----------



## macrotis

"Ben artık bir hayaletim. Hiç bir şey hayalete ölmekte olan bir dil kadar yakışmaz."


----------



## shiningstar

I assume it's from a novel or a poetry. I agree with Macrotis, however, I would translate it with a more novelist way;

"Artık/Şimdi bir hayaletim. Hiçbir şey can çekişen bir dilden daha çok yakışmaz hayalete."


----------



## Rallino

I liked both Macrotis' and Shiningstar's versions 

I just wanted to correct a spelling: _hiçbir şey_


----------



## yagmur

"hayalete ölmek" ne demek oluyor sorması ayıp???


----------



## Rallino

_Hayalete_ kelimesinden sonra virgül koyup tekrar oku.


----------



## yagmur

virgül önemsiz gibi görünmesin. çeviri yapılması isteniyor. işin komiği anadili türkçe olan anlayamıyor..


----------



## shiningstar

yagmur said:


> Virgül önemsiz gibi görünmesin. Çeviri yapılması isteniyor. İşin komiği, anadili Türkçe olan anlayamıyor..


 
Burada birbirimize saygılı davranırız! Diğer Türkçe forumlarda süregelen tartışmaları burada görmek istemiyoruz. Aradığınız buysa lütfen diğer forumları ziyaret edin. Değilse, sadece konu başlığına cevap verin lütfen. Eleştirileriniz var ise, bunu daha kibar bir ifade ile dile getirmeniz son derece önemlidir.


----------



## granturco

shiningstar said:


> Burada birbirimize saygılı davranırız! Diğer Türkçe forumlarda süregelen tartışmaları burada görmek istemiyoruz. Aradığınız buysa lütfen diğer forumları ziyaret edin. Değilse, sadece konu başlığına cevap verin lütfen. Eleştirileriniz var ise, bunu daha kibar bir ifade ile dile getirmeniz son derece önemlidir.



Katılıyorum...


----------



## Revontuli

Ve işin komiği, başkasını anadili Türkçe olmasına rağmen anlayamadığı için iğneleyen kişi, cümlesini kendi anadili kurallarına uygun olarak düzgün bir şekilde yazmıyor. Bir de bu tavrınızın yerine, cümlenin neresinde virgülün gerekli olduğunu gösterip sebebini açıklasaydınız daha yararlı ve örnek bir davranış sergilemiş olurdunuz. Foruma katkınız olsun, yazdığınızın bir öğreticiliği ve değeri olsun, aşağılayıcılığı değil.
------

I like Shiningstar's translation too.


----------

